# What breed is Teddy Bear?



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

I got this little chick back in March from a feed store that gets their chicks from Idea. I got there early enough that I was able to pick him/her out of the shipping box. Supposedly he/she is from the "Assorted Oriental Breeds". I can't seem to find a bird on their site that matches him/her.

Teddy Bear has:
*Clean Legs
*What appears to be a single comb.

As a baby. 
















A little older.










Now.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The older pics look like a partridge rock but I don't think that's considered an ornamental breed. Maybe some else will chime in


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Or a golden cuckoo maran


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not me CM, I have no clue. If it's not feather footed or an adult in some cases, I have no idea.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I think it's a cuckoo maran. That's a cool color. If bought in a bin I would stick to guessing common farm store chicks. Barred or cuckoo. Do you have other chicks?


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yea I think it's a cuckoo maran. That's a cool color. If bought in a bin I would stick to guessing common farm store chicks. Barred or cuckoo. Do you have other chicks?


The feed store I got her from tends to order "exotic" chicks alongside your normal Rhode Island Red, Barred Rock, etc. I checked on the hatchery's website and their Marans don't look like Teddy Bear. 
Here's the other two I got. One is a Madagascar Game and I don't know what the other one is.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is that a naked neck?


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Is that a naked neck?


Actually, it's a Madagascar Game.

I DO have a Naked Neck X Cochin, which is very interesting to look at. Imagine the body of a Cochin with a featherless head and neck.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have alot of Cochins and cannot imagine seeing a naked head/neck.Gross!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol CQ. I think it's kind of cute


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I have alot of Cochins and cannot imagine seeing a naked head/neck.Gross!


Behold! The "Nochin"!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry I can't be of any help but Teddy Bear is an ADORABLE name!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Brody, guess those are your nn cochins?


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Hi Brody, guess those are your nn cochins?


The big one (who turned out to be a cockerel) is, the smaller pullet in the background is a Madagascar Game. I only have one NN cochin, the other is just a straight red cochin.

Here she is a few weeks ago, her name is Omelet.


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

SunshineAcre said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help but Teddy Bear is an ADORABLE name!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

Here are a few updated pics of her. I don't think she's a partridge rock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That last chick looks just like my Golden Laced Wyandottes.I believe that is the breed of the last one.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

she is so cute!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree, she's very cute! What happened to the fluffy cheeks?


----------



## Brodi (Jun 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I agree, she's very cute! What happened to the fluffy cheeks?


I don't know, but I miss them! She looks downright EVIL now.


----------

